# Tja, was suche ich eigentlich?



## rainthanner (16. Jan. 2008)

Hallo, 

anbei mal eine Frage, die nicht mit Fischlein zu tun hat. 


Es geht um unsere __ Schildkröten. 
Für den notwendigen Winterschlaf kommen unsere Landschildkröten jedes Jahr in den "Schildkröten-Kühlschrank". Dieser ist auf 5°C eingestellt und das ist auch jedes Jahr prima gelaufen. 

Problem: Meine Frau traut plötzlich dem Thermostat des doch schon uralten Kühlschranks nicht mehr und hat nun Angst, sie würden darin erfrieren, falls das Thermostat mal nicht reagiert. :crazy



Also für Heizstäbe weiß ich, dass es so Teile gibt, die den Strom bei einer eingestellten Temperatur abstellen. 

Frage: 

Kennt einer von euch ein Teil, welches man auf z.B. 4°C einstellt und wenn die Temperatur diese 4°C erreichen sollte, dann einfach den Kühlschrank  (Strom) ausschaltet? 

Vielleicht weiß sogar jemand, wie dies heißt und wo man es bekommt? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Tja, was suche ich eigentlich?*

Hi Rainer!

Für so etwas besitze ich einen Universal Thermostat UT-100.

Ich habe z. B. eine Kühlanlage, bei der der Thermostat gänzlich den Geist aufgegeben hat. Ich regele jetzt die Kühltemperatur mit Hilfe des UT-100. Dieser läßt sich einstellen im Temperaturbereich von - 40 - + 99,9°C.
Kannst Du überall einsetzen, muss nur im Trockenen betrieben werden. 

Funzt echt supi und kann ich nur empfehlen! 

Zu bekommen z. B. hier oder auch bei 3, 2 1.


----------



## rainthanner (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Tja, was suche ich eigentlich?*

Hallo Dodi 

du bist die lösung aller Probleme. 


Mal wieder Dankeschön, fahr morgen gleich zu "hier". 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Tja, was suche ich eigentlich?*

Hi Rainer!

Biddeschööön! 

Schön, dass ich Dir helfen konnte!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Tja, was suche ich eigentlich?*

Hi Rainer,

... wie üblich ist mir Dodi zuvor gekommen.
Dabei hat sie das UT-100 von mir, weil ich dies immer für meine Pflanzen im Garten nehme.
Aber typisch für Dodi bin Laden. 
Das UT-100 ist nicht gerade sehr billig.... aber ein Super Teil für alles, wo es es um sichere Temperaturegelung geht.
Wir nehmen dies auch für kleine Fisch-Überwinterungs-Becken, wo gerade im Winter die Temperatur ziemlich exakt eingehalten werden soll.
Viel Spass damit...

Edit: Dodis sogenannte "Kühlanlage" ist mein Biervorkühler, den sie zeitweise zweckentfremdet und da auch sonstwas (Salat und so) reinpackt. Ein Sakrileg...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Tja, was suche ich eigentlich?*

Moin
ich verwende im Terrarium Biotherm Regler. Es gibt nicht´s besseres.

* defekter Link entfernt *

Einmal eingestellt wird die Temperatur absolut gehalten. Haben aber auch ihren Preis, aber wie ist es immer im Leben, nichts ist umsonst.....


----------

